
How we read online. - daveambrose
http://www.slate.com/id/2193552/?from=rss
======
edw519
It this author is right, most people would only read about half of this
article.

(I'm not sure he's right - I only read half of the article.)

~~~
pmjordan
I don't think the article was very well written. The constant lame attempts at
humour made me skip a couple paragraphs because they were basically "haha,
lost another reader there LOL".

There's a higher chance of bad writing on the internet than in a reasonably
high-brow print paper or magazine. (or book) I guess when I encounter bad
writing or annoying style, I'm more likely to skip it because I feel I'm
wasting my time. There's better-written stuff out there with a higher
information density.

